# FreeBSD base svn(lite) LTS 10.0.0?



## nunotex (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello,

I've checked base svn(lite) on FreeBSD 12.1, STABLE-12 and CURRENT and version 1.10.*0* LTS is still used.

Shouldn't this software be updated to 1.10.*6* last patchlevel LTS?

(Subversion 1.10.*6* (Wednesday, 24 July 2019): Bugfix release.)

Thanks,

Nuno Teixeira


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2020)

I think you have your versions mixed up. I don't know where you got 10.0.x LTS from. 





__





						Subversion Release History
					





					subversion.apache.org
				




There's a 1.10.x LTS version, is that what you meant?


----------



## nunotex (Feb 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> I think you have your versions mixed up. I don't know where you got 10.0.x LTS from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,

It was a typo. I've corrected original post.


----------

